# <td> CSS Class dynamisch wechseln



## Lyxatros (23. September 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit JS.
Ich möchte mit JS die CSS Class eines Feldes ändern.


```
theCells[2].cssclass="OnMouseOver";
```

theCells[2] ist ein eindeutiges Feld, wie lautet der Befehl in JS für die Klassen Zuteilung?
cssclass geht nicht 

Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, währe dann etwas ähnliches möglich wie:

```
theCells[2].style.border-top="1px solid #FFFFFF"
```
Dies funktioniert leider auch nicht 
Wie kann ich Border_Top per JS editieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Lyxatros


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. September 2002)

wenn du den class namen eins objekts ändern möchtest nimmst du "className"

ps:
selfhtml hätt´s auch gewusst 


edit:
sorry für den restlichen müll der hier stand...:-(
war wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache...


----------



## Lyxatros (23. September 2002)

```
theCells[2].style='border-top:1px solid #FFFFFF'
```
Mmmh
geht immer noch nicht, es kommt eine Meldung:
Member not Found
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Adam Wille (23. September 2002)

Übrigens geht das ganze wie folgt doch:

```
theCells[2].style.borderTop='1px solid #FFFFFF'
```
Mal vorausgesetzt, dass es das Objekt theCells[2] gibt. 

Geist,
dem folgende verlinkte Seite vorher noch nicht aufgefallen war

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/style.htm#style_eigenschaften

Sollte dahingehend alles erklären.


----------

